
Why Students Pay for Professors' Research - krmboya
http://lemire.me/blog/2012/12/28/why-professors-publis/
======
arcanus
They don't, at least in the USA. My Ph.d. is from Texas at Austin, which is a
public institution. During my time as a grad student I had numerous
opportunities to 'see how the sausage is made'. Even as a public institution
the vast majority of funding (over 80% in the sciences) came from outside
grants, such as federal agencies. A professors appointment is also only for 8
months of the year, and they must find outside funding sources to cover the
other time.

This is the business model in each department, and it is why promotion to
tenure is so focused on publications and grants.

------
chrisbennet
Here's the thing, many classes are taught by (sub)minimum wage temps or grad
students. The students often don't get any benefit from the researchers.

It would be nice if colleges published how much of your tuition dollar
actually went to the teachers - a bit like some charities do.

